# Tool um Profinet Gerätenamen zu vergeben



## corny456 (9 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es ein kleines Tool um Gerätenamen von Profinetteilnehmern auch ohne Step7 oder dergleichen vergeben zu können?

Hintergrund ist der das ich bei einer Anlage in Kanada 2 Kopplern einen Namen zuweisen muss, das aber leider über die VPN Verbindung nicht Funktioniert. (Magels ARP Kommunikation via VPN)
Ich habe zwar Zugriff auf einen Rechner der sich innerhalb des Profinet-Netzwerks befindet möchte aber ungern Step7 und den ganzen Quark dort installieren...

Gruß


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2013)

Von Siemens gibt es noch das Primary Setup Tool:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19440762

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## corny456 (10 Juli 2013)

Top Danke!

Klappt sogar mit Siemensfremden Kopplern.


----------

